# South bend in area



## 04WhiteSport

Just moved to lakeville. Looking for work this winter. Been plowing 7 years. Have great references Have 2014 cummins with 9.2 boss VXT I don't work in winter. Can work at any time. No scheduling conflicts!!! 

317-too ate one 0363

Jarrod


----------



## Ajlawn1

Might have some work for you this winter give me a call this week if you would like. 574-532-four four seven seven Thanks John.


----------



## 04WhiteSport

Ajlawn1;2014883 said:


> Might have some work for you this winter give me a call this week if you would like. 574-532-four four seven seven Thanks John.


Thanks john, I'll call you some time this week and we can talk. I'm driving to Nashville tn tomorrow night to pick up a new PC of equipment for my campground. I'll prolly call you Monday on my drive home.

Thanks!


----------

